
Ask HN: Will Hackernews be changing it's firebase API to the new console URLs? - nstart
I visited https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hacker-news.firebaseio.com&#x2F;v0&#x2F;topstories and noticed that the dashboard is legacy and will be shut down on March 15 [1]. Will HN be moving the console soon?<p>1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!topic&#x2F;firebase-talk&#x2F;DGktiekFNeY
======
brudgers
Probably the only informed answer would come from the mods. They can be
reached using the |contact| link below.

